# How To Date Seiko 5?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

How does one date Seiko 5? I would like to know what year was this watch manufactured, it has steel back (new ones seem to have glass backs).


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

You could try here.................. 

Topic on dating Seiko's


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks! I wonder how I missed that when searching..


----------

